# Second draft basics?



## kelliegator (May 26, 2021)

I'm sorry I keep making threads here but I'm just pretty excited about having almost finished the first draft for my current project, but I'm still a little rusty after not having written for a while and as such I need some basic advice here.

I don't quite remember what I should do once the first draft is finished and I work on the second one. Certainly spell-checking and fixing continuity errors, but is there anything else I should be mindful of? What changes do I make? Do I expand or shorten things? Stuff like that.

I hope you guys can help!


----------



## Kate Marquet (May 27, 2021)

From my experience, I find I work in my drafts to improve or streamline the narrative, improve pacing (be that cutting some scenes down or maybe lengthening others), fix any plotholes, and rework any sentences I don't like the sound of. It's not really a set checklist or anything but generally speaking I work to make the story's narrative better and more engaging. It's also worth making sure that each your character's actions and dialogue are consistent throughout the story, other than whatever character development they may go through. 

Hope that helps somewhat. Best of luck. ^^


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 27, 2021)

I'm not sure if this is just a me problem but my second draft usually involves a lot of cutting out the excess. In my first drafts I have this habit of going on tangents that are too long for how relevant they are to the subject. 

Also just general cleaning on structure. Shuffling points into places that fit them better, merging related paragraphs, ygm. 

I should note I haven't (yet) written any furry fiction, and fiction isn't really my specialty. I'm a Literature and Politics student so I mostly do nonfiction. 

As for the actual process best advice I've been told is to give the first draft time, and come back to it a day or two later, so you've forgotten most of it and errors stick out more. I've also been told to redraft in a different place to where you did the original, but I can't vouch for how much that helps. 

Also it's a good idea to either read it out loud or have someone else read it out loud. You pick up on errors easier that way.


----------



## reptile logic (May 28, 2021)

The two statements above cover most of what I think about. I'll just add that I have no personal, set process for how I edit my work. I just work to improve those parts that feel out of place with the story, while leaving myself open to adding more. Sometimes all that's required is rewording a line. Sometimes the line or paragraph or page needs to be moved to a dump file, for later perusal. Even dumped work may become useful in another story. I will revisit and improve upon a work dozens of times, at least, before I feel that it is worth sharing. After I receive input from my beta readers, I edit the work at least a few times more. For me, the end result is worth all the effort that I put into it.

To add to @The_biscuits_532 s input: Reading out loud helps a great deal. I'll go as far as to say it is a necessary step in the process. If part of the story has an awkward feel to it, when telling it orally, it must be rewritten. Storytelling began as an oral craft, after all.
Regarding redrafting/editing; rather than change locations, I have learned to change the font. Visually, the story becomes different enough to me that my brain pays better attention to the read. It's easier for me to see the errors and avoid 'auto-correcting' and 'auto-filling' my work in my head, without actually changing the work in front of me.

Write and keep writing. Any skill requires practice; practice results in improvement.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 28, 2021)

Have a friend read over it for a fresh take!


----------



## kelliegator (Jun 1, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Have a friend read over it for a fresh take!


I'd love to but I don't have any friends IRL to read it and it's in Swedish so I don't think I can show it to any online friends I have, either. ;w;

Maybe someone from the family? I just worry they'll be too nice or whatever.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 1, 2021)

kelliegator said:


> I'd love to but I don't have any friends IRL to read it and it's in Swedish so I don't think I can show it to any online friends I have, either. ;w;
> 
> Maybe someone from the family? I just worry they'll be too nice or whatever.


The language barrier can definitely be a problem! Darn.


----------



## perkele (Jun 26, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> I'm not sure if this is just a me problem but my second draft usually involves a lot of cutting out the excess.


At least in my experience, cutting out useless words is always the first part of the process. Job #1 is getting rid of as many adjectives, adverbs, and parenthetical statements as possible. Also, reducing the use of speaking words such as "said," "replied," and "asked."

Also also, descriptions of hair, clothes, and eyes.

Also also also, turning subtext into text; the reader should be respected enough to follow the scene without spelling out every action. They've hopefully gained a general familiarity with how books work from having read several before.

Even experienced proofreaders are loath to trim excess description. You'll be in a good position if you can do this yourself.


----------



## Vakash_Darkbane (Jul 22, 2021)

I usually write it, go over it then hand it to my editor.


----------

